# "Greased Lightning" Ideas



## bbullitt

Musical time! This year it's Grease. What have you used for the car "Greased Lightning"? We have a golf cart to dress up...this would be a last resort at best. Any creative ideas? Yes, a full size real car would be stellar, but no can do...real car parts yes....help!


----------



## Goph704

*Re: "Grease Lightning" Ideas*

Platform with wheels, car parts built on top of that? 
Metal frame in the middle?
last time I did the show we just went ahead with the golf cart idea and added exterior parts to make it look as realistic ( Not possible) as we could


----------



## icewolf08

*Re: "Grease Lightning" Ideas*


bbullitt said:


> Musical time! This year it's Grease. What have you used for the car "Greased Lightning"? We have a golf cart to dress up...this would be a last resort at best. Any creative ideas? Yes, a full size real car would be stellar, but no can do...real car parts yes....help!


We went to a junkyard, picked up a gutted junker that was from the right period. It happened to be cut in half, which was convenient in that it made it real easy to work on. We ground down all the sharp edges, mounted it on a caster system, attached to the automation system and we had a car. The thing about the car in "Grease!" is that it really doesn't have to do anything. It is in like 3 scenes (greased lighting, drive in movie, and I forget the other, might be the last scene) and really it just sits there. So there is no reason why you can't just push on a junker and push it off, and call it a day.


----------



## airkarol

*Re: "Grease Lightning" Ideas*

We purchased a car without a back. It was put on wheels, and rolled on and off. For Greased Lighting, the car was USL, at about a 45 degree angle from the back wall of the stage. We shinned it up a bit, lit installed working headlights, and we had ourselves a "Greased Lighting"


----------



## What Rigger?

*Re: "Grease Lightning" Ideas*

Indeed, go to the scrap yard. 

But if you find a '49 Merc in decent shape, PM me first. I'll buy it.

Flat black primer is your best friend.


----------



## kkwolfe

*Grease - cars*

I am thinking a utility cart from the school custodian with plywood cut-outs on the sides. It seems simple, but I am thinking there could be improvements made quite easily. Plywood seems to be our building material of choice, but I would like some rounded edges. The general concept would be something resembling a '57 Chevy. Has anyone done Grease?


----------



## dramatech

*Re: Grease - cars*

We did much the same as Icewolf. We got and old Packard from the junk yard, cut the back third off, Put it on some giant casters. Gutted everything except the front seats, welded the front rims to a pipe running under the frame. Put some MFL PAR 56s in the headlights, a ferfect fit. Mounted some 3" fresnels up under the dash.
The whole thing rode on a Knife slot that we routed in the stage.


----------



## kiwitechgirl

We did much the same, except that we had enough stage space to not have to cut the car in half. We took out the entirety of the engine, welded up the axles so it would only go in a straight line (to get it in and out of the theatre we put the front axle on a dolly) and kitted it out with lights - par56 lamps for headlights, MR16s for indicator lights, ropelight all over it, ministrobes in the cockpit, a smoke machine built in so smoke jetted out from the grille and a fan of pinspots in the back - the thing had an entire 12-channel dimmer devoted to it! When we needed it, a curtain flew out to reveal it and crew hiding behind it pushed it downstage, and hauled it back upstage when the scene was over.


----------



## spiwak2005

We found a guy who had I believe a '53 or '54 Chevy for sale...it was sitting on his front yard about 2 miles from the school. He agreed to tow it to the school (no engine) and let us use it in exchange for an ad in the program (Buy Greased Lightning!). Our backstage doors were big enough to fit the car onto stage. Without the engine, it was easily pushed on and off stage. And after the show he had a list of offers to buy the car! Can be seen here.

PS - check out the "virtual panoramic tour" link near the top of the page.
PPS - I no longer work there so don't blame me for the website!


----------



## pkoenig

Our local high school in N. Illinois just completed production. I built a wood frame on an EZ-GO golf cart and bent some 1/8" masonite for the body. A canvas overlay was the "old, junky" car, which was removed during a short blackout to reveal glowing headlights and a backlit grille. When the lights came back up, there was the finished car. E-mail me at [email protected] for photos.


----------



## kicknargel

I worked on Grease once (I didn't do the car, though) where the it had to be very light, portable and about 2/3 scale (the strangest theatre in the world, remind me to tell you about it some time). They scratch-built it with a wood frame, applied and carved foam and mache covered it with muslin and glue/paint mixture. The end result was. . . meh.


----------



## Shawncfer

The one time I did Grease in High School, a family friend of the director let us borrow one of his classic cars!




1957 Chevy Bel Air. And guess who got to drive it into the shop and into the wings each night...This guy!  


bbullitt said:


> Yes, a full size real car would be stellar, but no can do...real car parts yes....help!


 
****, Never mind then :/


----------



## BrianWolfe

I have done these cars a few times. Given your limitations maybe renting is a good option. We fixed this one up for a local production and it is available for rental. It is a half car on casters:



If interested call roger Gray 845-534-7143. Center Line Scenic Cornwall, NY.

The front end of a car I can help with too. We made some 63 Cadillac front ends for Jersey Boys. These are vacuum formed front ends for which I still have the molds. 


Another affordable alternative if you frame them and paint them yourself is to use the Cadillac front end we made for Jersey Boys and add some sort of platform behind it.
Jersey Boys Cadillac
You can call me if interested 845-534-9120.


----------



## briancon7

When I did the show we used a golf cart and they drove it around on stage.


----------



## meghanpotpie

The last time I did Grease we were on a tight budget. The structure of the car was castered 3/4 Ply and covered with 2" carved styrofoam. To make it choreography proof we covered it with fiberglass and Bondo and then went to a salvage yard and pulled small things like steering wheels, tires, etc.


----------



## dude2144

last year my hs did a production of "Back to the 80's" where we needed a car. We ended up actually getting the front half of a car stripped of any internal parts and put that on a wooden platform. Before we knew we could get that we took the platform and cut out the silhouette of the car. Wouldn't look as good but in a worst case situation a good paint job could sell it


----------



## ScottT

This is what I built last week for Grease at a high school. Two sides of the car were bad and two were good so that during the Greased Lightning scene all the actors would have to do is rotate the car 180 degrees and it'd go from bad to good! We kept it at a 45 degree angle to the audience at all times to keep the other side of the car hidden.

Build took place essentially over 4, 18 hour days before the show opened. I'm still amazed I got it done!


----------



## TheatrePros

I see you are near Chicago. Drury Lane OakBrook and the Marriott Lincolnshire Theatre both have real cars that have been used in recent years. I would check with American Theatre Company as well, they just finished up Grease and I bet they have something as well.


----------



## Chris15

TheatrePros said:


> I see you are near Chicago. Drury Lane OakBrook and the Marriott Lincolnshire Theatre both have real cars that have been used in recent years. I would check with American Theatre Company as well, they just finished up Grease and I bet they have something as well.


 
That part of the thread is over 3 years old, I suspect somehow the production is long over by now...


----------



## chausman

Chris15 said:


> That part of the thread is over 3 years old, I suspect somehow the production is long over by now...


 
But still useful information for later.


----------



## BLengyel

*Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

I saw there was another post on this but there wasn't much that really helped me to much, so does anyone have any idea's for greased lighting. you see the problem is our theater is going to be cramped enough with limited room for the many other set pieces we need for grease so that means a scaled down version of greased lightning will be needed. I personally don't want to go the golf cart route because we need the car to spin around during the song for choreography. So if anyone has any good tips. and our biggest complaint is we want it to look good, cause that tends to happen alot in high school productions from what I've seen. If anyone knows if there is one I could rent in Pennsylvania that would be great too, It would save alot of our already limited build time.


----------



## kicknargel

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

I've got to say, if you can't find an idea in this thread, you're not going to find one. We've covered many different ways to do the car, including:

-plywood cutouts
-sculptural construction (foam carving, vacuuform, etc)
-dressed up golf carts
-real car parts on shop-built wagon
-real cars, gutted, chopped and castered
-real cars, more or less whole
-rental

I can't really think of any other ways to do it. Other than something super nontraditional, like a slideshow of cars, or tiny models, or, um, inflatables?

And I'd bet a little searching on CB will bring up more Greased Lightning threads. It's one of those shows.


----------



## chausman

Also if the only reason it needs to spin is choreography, then have the choreographer change it. If it can't be done, it can't be done.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tprewitt

BrianWolfe said:


> It is a half car on casters:



As my kids get older, I think I want you to make me one of these...a 1/2 car with NO backseat. 

Cool prop! BTW


----------



## Sayen

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*


kicknargel said:


> I can't really think of any other ways to do it. Other than something super nontraditional, like a slideshow of cars, or tiny models, or, um, inflatables?
> 
> And I'd bet a little searching on CB will bring up more Greased Lightning threads. It's one of those shows.



The word inflatable has me curious! I know it's not unheard of for some militaries to have inflatable tanks/etc. to fool satellites. Someone must make those...they should go into business with cars for theater. Grease certainly isn't the only one with this challenge.

How about an inflatable helicopter for Miss Saigon?

Ooooh, pirate ships!

Actors! (no wait...)


----------



## sk8rsdad

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

As it happens, somebody in China thinks there is a market for it. Maybe for reserving parking spots close to the door.


----------



## kicknargel

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

There are companies in the US that do it, too. I've even seen an entirely inflatable set for a tour of Cats. Looked pretty darn good. From a quick search:

Creative Inflatables | www.CreativeInflatables.com
Custom Inflatable Concert / Stage Props & Scenery are Detailed & Durable


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

I'm working on Grease for my kid's school right now. We are going to build a plywood box for the frame, then attach foam to the box in strategic locations to create the curves. It'll have real wheels for looks but hidden castors for movement. I'll post pictures of it once it's done.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*


gafftaper said:


> I'm working on Grease for my kid's school right now. ...


Six year-olds doing _Grease_? What about the naughty parts? 

Even in the song in question:
WARNING: LANGUAGE!

> Well this car is automatic, it's systematic, it's hydromatic
> Why it's greased lightnin'!
> 
> 
> We'll get some overhead lifters, and four barrel quads, oh yeah
> Keep talkin', whoah keep talkin'
> Fuel injection cut off, and chrome plated rods, oh yeah
> I'll get the money, I'll see you get the money
> With a four-speed on the floor, they'll be waitin' at the door
> You know that ain't **** when we'll be gettin' lots of tit in greased lightnin'
> 
> Chorus:
> 
> Go, greased lightnin', you're burnin' up the quarter mile
> Greased lightnin', go greased lightnin'
> Go, greased lightnin', you're coastin' through the heat lap trials
> Greased lightnin', go greased lightnin'
> You are supreme, the chicks'll cream for greased lightnin'
> 
> 
> We'll get some purple French tail lights and thirty-inch fins, oh yeah
> A palomino dashboard and dual muffler twins, oh yeah
> With new pistons, plugs, and shocks, I can get off my rocks
> You know that I ain't braggin', she's a real ***** wagon - greased lightnin'




What's for next year? _Rent_ or _The Laramie Project_?


----------



## urban79

*Re: Greased Lightning? Tips, Idea's How to's?*

But that's the movie version (rated pg, when that actually meant something!)... the Broadway version was "You know without a doubt we'll be really making out" (and that's the version that currently goes out with both the regular and school versions.

However there are still some semi-inappropriate parts... and the school version is atrocious enough to not even bother imho...


----------



## chausman

derekleffew said:


> Six year-olds doing _Grease_? What about the naughty parts?
> 
> 
> 
> What's for next year? _Rent_ or _The Laramie Project_?




Could be Avenue Q.


----------



## Tex

Believe it or not, there's a school version of Avenue Q. My Social Life Is Online replaces The Internet Is For Porn.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88

Tex said:


> Believe it or not, there's a school version of Avenue Q. My Social Life Is Online replaces The Internet Is For Porn.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk



and it's unfortunately still a pretty catchy song.


----------



## SetWiz

*Greased lightning*

This car was built in the Irvine Valley College scene shop (11/12). We desided to keep it around for a rental in the southern CA. area. If anyone knows of anyone interested my office number is 949- 451-5646. Also included are Drive-in cars and speakers.


----------



## mrsreyes

*Re: Greased lightning*

Hello! I'm interested in renting or purchasing a Greased Lightening car and any other useful set pieces for Grease. I'm based in New York. Thanks!


----------



## VCTMike

*Re: Greased lightning*

Our school drama club (Capital District region of NY) has some items to rent...

Greased Lighting (3/4 view) made from fiberglass reproduction parts for real cars mounted to a wagon, add your own wheels.
Soda Fountain with four revolving seats/stools (White with red and chrome trim)
Large flyable Grease light up sign
A ~6' tall ice cream cone that splits in half (we had Teen Angel come out from behind it (top of Burger Palace) and descend on an elevator to the stage.
Streetlights in perspective on a fly that light up (gives the look of a road looking upstage)

Pictures available.


----------



## mrsreyes

*Re: Greased lightning*

That's great! I would love to see pictures and find out what you're charging. Can I email you?


----------



## VCTMike

*Re: Greased lightning*



I do not have a separate photo of the soda fountain but you can see part of it in the group photo with the Grease sign. They are sitting on/at it.

PM me for details on pricing and where they can be picked up which might be a good option for you.


----------



## gbirdsall

*Re: Greased lightning*

A smaller scale idea you could go with, should the poster asking about it is...

go to a bone yard and probably multiple ones to find the right car, pull the fenders, doors and rear quarters off and get out the welder. take those pieces and adjust for length. Thats a big problem for the last production we did of it is length. a 49 merc or even a 57 chevy is a boat. we ended up finding a project that had fallen by the way side that was a factory 5 kit car based off a 33 3 window. the guy built it and ended up dropping something on it that destroyed the top so he put it outside and the interior got trashed and long story short he bought a vet. 

back to the point with some fiberglass work we took 22 inches out of the nose, cut the top off, and then had the back end, and parts of the doors wrapped in a removable sticker to go from trashed to finished. we also switched wheels to complete the look


----------



## Tex

The script doesn't call for Greased Lightning to get a make over. When do people do it? The dialogue after the song refers to the car being a piece of junk.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VCTMike

*Re: Greased lightning*


mrsreyes said:


> That's great! I would love to see pictures and find out what you're charging. Can I email you?




Any interest in these items still?


----------



## leastlikely

We used a golf cart plated with foam. Not even carved foam, because this was in high school and we didn't have a hot foam knife (and our designers and teacher didn't think about acquiring one, I guess...). We literally just stuck full sheets of foam to the sides of the cart and painted them. Our cart didn't have headlights so we built our own with big gulp cups and large flashlights.

One night the golf cart battery died on stage and the actors had to push it back into the garage.

It was really ... ok, Greased Lightning is supposed to be pretty dinky. but this was REALLY dinky.


----------



## Totem Pole

VCTMike said:


> *Re: Greased lightning*
> View attachment 9110View attachment 9108View attachment 9109View attachment 9111
> 
> 
> I do not have a separate photo of the soda fountain but you can see part of it in the group photo with the Grease sign. They are sitting on/at it.
> 
> PM me for details on pricing and where they can be picked up which might be a good option for you.


If this car is still available I'd love to get a price quote for a production this summer from 07/21/15 to 08/21/15. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## VCTMike

Totem Pole said:


> If this car is still available I'd love to get a price quote for a production this summer from 07/21/15 to 08/21/15. I can be reached at [email protected]



Email sent.


----------



## mcconaghy1991

Did a middle school production of grease last season...had three days to figure out the car...so we went from design to this in three days lol...me and three other people...house opened and the paint was still tacky on the white sections lol


----------

